# CCM Comfort Control Module



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Everything works in my 2001 Audi TT EXCEPT for the Remote Key Locks. 

VAG-COM returns ERROR on the locking module. And a quick look at the unit it appears that the RF portion of the circuit got wet and died. 










I could not locate a replacement for less than $450 So I bought one from another Audi in plans to remove the RF portion and transfer it to mine. Anyone tried this?










I also bought a weatherproof housing from a Audi Allroad to put my module into ($20).


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Mine is FIXED... Here is what I did:

I bought a ALLROAD CCM on EBAY ($40).

I tried it and plugged it in. Everything seemed to work except the Convertible. I softcoded it using this:
SOFTCONFIG DECODER

Boards are CLOSE, but minus 1 big relay for 1 small. 








Audi TT 8N7962267A CCM Module









Audi ALLROAD 4B0962258J A6 CCM Module

Still no go. 

I was pretty sure everything worked on my CCM except my keyfobs from the unit getting wet. I verified with VAG-COM that this ALLROAD unit could see my keyfob button presses. So I removed it and unsoldered the RF board (That little daughterboard in both pictures) from BOTH units, swapping the good into my board. And a quick key resync all was good. I have 2 working keyfobs for $40.


----------



## spiette (May 17, 2010)

Do you have the part number for the weatherproof housing? Sound like a great idea.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

spiette said:


> Do you have the part number for the weatherproof housing? Sound like a great idea.


I believe it is 8D0927355A

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X8D0927355A.TRS5&_nkw=8D0927355A&_sacat=0


----------



## spiette (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much. That made it much easier to find.


----------



## TheSchwartz (Sep 3, 2014)

Im very interested in what your doing here. I also have an 01 TTq with a faulty CCM. However, mine is not a convertible! 

How did you come to discover that the two units were so similar?

Did you notice any differences other that that relay?


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

TheSchwartz said:


> Im very interested in what your doing here. I also have an 01 TTq with a faulty CCM. However, mine is not a convertible!
> 
> How did you come to discover that the two units were so similar?
> 
> Did you notice any differences other that that relay?


I figured for the $40 I spent for the CCM on Ebay vs $500+ for a new one it was a good gamble... I am happy to report everything is still working 100%. 

I'd say open yours up and see if it is similar to the pics I've posted. Also... if you haven't already used the VAG-COM software to verify it's dead. For me only the RF (keyfobs) were not working. I had searched and found a few pics of various CCM's and it appeared the RF circuits were the same. I got lucky however because I do believe some are 315 Mhz and others are 433 Mhz (433 may be UK only). I've added a 2 way alarm system, so I'm not really using the keyfobs anyway but I wanted everything working.


----------



## TheSchwartz (Sep 3, 2014)

My CCM will function fine for an unspecific amount of time. Then it wants to trigger the alarm a few times. Then it blows out the soft coding. At that time the keyfobs will work fine, windows work fine. The doors wont lock from the inside, and the dome light wont work without the doors open, its really weird. It will function like this until I change the softcoding back.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

TheSchwartz said:


> My CCM will function fine for an unspecific amount of time. Then it wants to trigger the alarm a few times. Then it blows out the soft coding. At that time the keyfobs will work fine, windows work fine. The doors wont lock from the inside, and the dome light wont work without the doors open, its really weird. It will function like this until I change the softcoding back.


So you carry a laptop with you everywhere you go? That doesn't sound like fun.... 

Looking at the 2 CCM's it appears that I may have been able to swap the small relay for the larger one, and re-softcode, The boards appear to be the same. But I took the quick and easy route.


----------



## hazardlightsticker (Apr 2, 2013)

So I have the same issue. My keyless won't work and reading this I'm certain it could be the rf relay. Problem is I don't have VAGCOM and I know I should have it save that speech for later. Mine is a 2000 180Q and you bought an all road board plugged it in and the keyless worked? Or would I have to switch rf relays? I'm an electrician so that wouldn't be an issue but if I don't have to I won't ya know? Lol. Thanks for the input.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

hazardlightsticker said:


> So I have the same issue. My keyless won't work and reading this I'm certain it could be the rf relay. Problem is I don't have VAGCOM and I know I should have it save that speech for later. Mine is a 2000 180Q and you bought an all road board plugged it in and the keyless worked? Or would I have to switch rf relays? I'm an electrician so that wouldn't be an issue but if I don't have to I won't ya know? Lol. Thanks for the input.


Take it out and have a look at it. VagCom is a must, It could simply by the softcode is setup wrong. 

Lots of mis information out there on what numbers to use. So I created this: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/755737/AudiTT/index.html

I bought the CHEAP version of VAGCOM and use a generic cable. That will allow you to verify that your button presses are working. I also went to my local autozone to make sure the keyfobs worked. 

Beyond all of that I just swapped the RF circuit from one to another. There are 8 pins you have to desolder on both boards and swap. Not difficult at all and well worth the $500 savings. 

--

As for the CCM I did try it in my car, and I could see the RF portion working, but I didn't try everything because the TOP didn't work (I have the roadster). So I stopped at that point and removed it and did the rf board swap.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i know this is old but still valid! great info, i have had a few odd issues that have me thinking the CCM in my roadster is about to go out on me. thanks for the post


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

good info. I have an 02 225 roadster. i don't know if mine is dead but everything works except ac blower motor, radio, turn signals, wipers and rear glass. I can talk to ccm.


----------



## Ausdad81 (Jun 16, 2017)

I know it's an old post but I'm having ccm issues..... so just for a little clarity, did the allroad ccm work(except for remote and top) without any decoding. I am looking to buy one and don't care too much about the remote or top so if it's just plug and play that would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Ausdad81 said:


> I know it's an old post but I'm having ccm issues..... so just for a little clarity, did the allroad ccm work(except for remote and top) without any decoding. I am looking to buy one and don't care too much about the remote or top so if it's just plug and play that would be awesome. Thanks


I Can't say that I put much effort into that since I really just wanted the RF portion of that CCM. And I am quite happy to say mine is still working a couple of years later and was parked at winter (covered) outside. T

The link I created with the decoder went away due to a change dropbox made.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Use this decoder to program the CCM Comfort Control Module for your Audi TT (mk1)




  






EDIT: 2021 I originally created this program in FLASH and redid it as an executable file for Windows. 
Both versions are in the link below. In 2021 you will need to download a FLASH PLAYER to use the FLASH version as no browsers support FLASH anymore. 




  






(These files are legit and virus/malware free), just trying to help others. 

Link to files


----------

